# New BJJ black-belt in East London



## rominho (Nov 7, 2011)

That's for the guys (and girls) in London







.

Bruno Barreto, a black belt under Edson Carvalho (Bahia-Brazil) who recently moved to London is putting together his own team (still under Edson Carvalho's banner) in Leyton / Walthamstow / Clapton area.

Currently our schedule is:

Mondays / Wednesdays / Fridays 20.00/21.30.

If you're in the area come along for a trial free class.

Address:

"Quadnet House"

(2nd floor)

Staffa Road

E10 7QZ

*New website:* www.edsoncarvalhouk.com

OSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

View attachment 439


----------

